# Light green nightmare



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

Is this triv ?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It looks like it to me. @tgreen what do you think?


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like Triv to me.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

You got triv never fun


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It looks like it to me. @tgreen what do you think?


Yes, I agree this is triv. I would just pull it up. I would not use roundup at this time of year as you will just have a big dead spot going into spring.


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the bad news&#129318;&#127995;‍♂;is all over in places that I never seen it before


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

100% triv. Sorry


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

I never had this much before don't know where it came from; I am having I really bad year first grubs but the time I realized It was to late lots of damage and know triv;frustrated &#128553;


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

You aren't the only one!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

That is not Poa triv. It is Poa Annua.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> That is not Poa triv. It is Poa Annua.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

Does poa annua produce seed heads in the fall too?


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Aren't I seeing crinkled/wrinkled leafs in the photos??


----------



## 04gtod (Mar 23, 2019)

looks like my poa triv. I invited it in on 2 pieces of sod I used to repair dog urine spots. i will gly those spots in spring. I will never repair with sod again, seed only!!!


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

04gtod said:


> looks like my poa triv. I invited it in on 2 pieces of sod I used to repair dog urine spots. i will gly those spots in spring. I will never repair with sod again, seed only!!!


I have some poa t in new sod at spring too. Funny, reason for replacing parts of existing lawn with new sod because of triv. This war will newer end.


----------

